# It's been a while so f*** it why not.



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

The Aldi TT - Discuss


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

To be fair it's ok from the side, the front is horrible and so is the rear. Personally I don't like them.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> To be fair it's ok from the side, the front is horrible and so is the rear. Personally I don't like them.


I have to agree, I like th side view but nothing else............ and it's a Peugeot :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think it looks a lot better than the Mk2


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

jamman said:


> I think it looks a lot better than the Mk2


 :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> I think it looks a lot better than the Mk2


Wash your mouth out - it's a Peugeot after all :x :x


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

YoungOldUn said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > I think it looks a lot better than the Mk2
> ...


Trouble is I'm serious they always catch my eye something the Mk2 very rarely does.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jamman said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


If he walked past me, the elephant man would also catch my eye. Just sayin. :wink:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

New rs type version got a decent review in Topgear last month.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

If he walked past me, the elephant man would also catch my eye. Just sayin. :wink:[/quote]

Omg :lol:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

jamman said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


Don't think I've ever seen a mk1 on the road...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

OnTheMike said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Trouble is I'm serious they always catch my eye something the Mk2 very rarely does.
> ...


Ooh bitchey. :lol:


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> OnTheMike said:
> 
> 
> > jamman said:
> ...


;-)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

some stupid comments on here,, actually Peugeot have made some iconic cars,, whereas Audi have only ever made 2.. :?


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

Just wondering which ones you are you referring to?


----------



## Stampers (Sep 16, 2009)

OnTheMike said:


> Just wondering which ones you are you referring to?


Clearly the MK1 and MK2 TT, just to avoid confrontation... :wink:

The Quattro is only the truly iconic car that I can relate to with Audi. However, Peugeot really only has the 205 GTI/Rallye that comes to mind as one of the Icons. So I think each has its own 'Icon' so to speak.

Not a fan of the RCZ I'm afraid, but like someone has previously mentioned, it did get a bloody good review from TG.


----------

